# Ya think.........



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2012)

..............she likes PhotoShop?


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 30, 2012)

50 years from now people will be so confused.


----------



## mishele (Oct 30, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> 50 years from now people will be so confused.


I'm confused now...lol Why would you do that?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Weird.


----------



## IByte (Oct 30, 2012)

Her love for Photoshop is like my love for Whey Protein, and a plus side she is a little cutey 8)


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 30, 2012)

Adobe should give her free everything for life.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> Adobe should give her free everything for life.




If they do, I'm getting a Nikon tat.

And a Manfrotto tat.  And a Sigma.  And a Tokina.  And Elinchrome......


----------



## mishele (Oct 30, 2012)

IByte said:


> Her love for Photoshop is like my love for Whey Protein, and a plus side she is a little cutey 8)


Do you have a tat of Whey Protein?


----------



## IByte (Oct 30, 2012)

mishele said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Her love for Photoshop is like my love for Whey Protein, and a plus side she is a little cutey 8)
> ...




I am surprised the amount I drink the the stuff I don't lol, no I have an armband tat...care to seee?  I am trying to get a sponsorship with the company where I buy their brand.


----------



## IByte (Oct 30, 2012)

480sparky said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe should give her free everything for life.
> ...



Pocket Wizzie Flex tat ftw!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 30, 2012)

Wild Turkey & Jose Cuervo tats for me.  You guys need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## mishele (Oct 30, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> Jose Cuervo tats for me.


Jose? You just took a nose dive in my book!!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 30, 2012)

mishele said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Jose Cuervo tats for me.
> ...



I usually don't start out drinking tequila, I end there.  So taste takes a backseat to availability.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 30, 2012)

mishele said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > 50 years from now people will be so confused.
> ...



Touche.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

480sparky said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe should give her free everything for life.
> ...


all in VERY prominently displayed places. 
WHY???? WOULD YOU DO THAT? PS changes every couple of years. Or as you decide to change what you are using in your panels. OR move them. or...


----------



## mishele (Oct 30, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > IByte said:
> ...


I believe I've seen it.



bentcountershaft said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...


No excuses!! Patron tat here. lol


----------



## KenC (Oct 30, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> 50 years from now people will be so confused.



No they won't.  In 50 years the wrinkles and sag will make it look kind of abstract like the tattoos of everyone else her age and no one will give it a second thought.


----------



## IByte (Oct 30, 2012)

KenC said:
			
		

> No they won't.  In 50 years the wrinkles and sag will make it look kind of abstract like the tattoos of everyone else her age and no one will give it a second thought.



it will look like the gimp layout lol.


----------

